# Phaeton- new Start/Access (Kessy) module coding



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

OK.. trying to fix this car for my friend.
The old Kessy module is shot so we bought a new one and installed it. Now I need to code it.
I know what the coding for the new Kessy module should be.. and I have the SKC for the car.. but it won't let me login to the new module with the cars SKC and it won't let me code the new module with out logging in. What am I doing wrong??
I know when I put a euro cluster in my MK4 that I logged into the euro cluster with it's own SKC first then changed it to the new SKC to match the car and everything worked as it should. This Kessy being a new part however is a different situation.









Thoughts?
-Josh


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton- new Start/Access (Kessy) module coding (PowerDubs)*

This is retarded.
I can understand if this was a used part from a different car and therefore already had a code assigned to it that it would need both the old code and the new code.
Being a new part there should be NO reason for it to be designed 'locked' by default. Unless someone knew the SKC of the car they were putting it in the part is useless anyway! 
Ideally it should be open by default and I should be able to install it and give it the new SKC to pair it to the car. Noooo.. VW is going to force us to pay to flatbed the car to the dealer and pay them for the privilege of hooking to their computer.. even though I know the existing SKC of the car already.
4 lousy #'s are going to cost $$$ to resolve.
WHY??!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton- new Start/Access (PowerDubs)*

Just confirmed what I thought..
When installing a NEW cluster you only need your cars SKC,.. with a used cluster you need both.
Why is the Kessy any different...or am I doing something wrong??


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Phaeton- new Start/Access (PowerDubs)*

Phaetons being rather rare and Kessy replacement being even rarer, this is not a procedure that we have a great deal of experience or feedback from users on. Hence it's difficult to say if you're doing something wrong.
The relevant procedure definitely calls for entering the PIN for the new Kessy. It's possible that, unlike an instrument cluster, that these don't have a "virgin" state. Older stand-alone immobilizer modules were like that too, but they used to come with a sticker on the showing their PIN. 
As to why it might be like that (if indeed it is), I couldn't tell you. We don't design these components.








-Uwe-


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton- new Start/Access (Uwe)*

Hi Uwe.
Thanks for the response. The Kessy modules are also in the Touareg and Audi A8.

Here is what I have figured out so far-
When we were trying to find the part, the parts guy @ 1st VW parts said it was on 'global backorder' and said he would see what he could do and get back to us...(I'm not the one that spoke with him or ordered it).
He called us back and said that he found one at another dealer and would have them ship it to him and then him to us.
The part # of the failed module is 3D0909137EX01C
The part # of the new module is 3D0909137GX01C
He told us this didn't matter and it was the new part #.
In all my experiences with 1st VW parts website if you put in an old part# and it subs..it does it automatically. This is not the case with these part #s.. if you put them both in, they come up as both still available and slightly different prices.
Here is where things get *really* interesting...
In looking closer at the label on the new module today I noticed it has a VIN printed on it from a different car. 








I am wondering if you need to order these modules by VIN just like you can order the key blade precut via VIN. My feeling is that this 'new' module is already locked to another Phaeton and without that cars SKC it is useless to me.
Notice the date on that tag- April 6th 09.
I took that VIN and ran a carfax on it.
WVWAF93DX58000330 
2005 VOLKSWAGEN PHAETON 4.2
03/01/2007 Door lock replaced
02/19/2008 Door locks checked
03/11/2009 Door locks checked

It is not a far stretch to imagine that whoever this other car belongs to has had repeated issues with the doors and the dealer in frustration tried a new Kessy module (and therefore it is coded to THAT car)...then if that didn't fix the problem they removed the part and threw it on their shelf until we came along and they were able to offload it onto 1st Vw Parts and they unto us.
The dealer is-
Pacific VW
Hawthorne, CA
and I will be giving both them and 1st Vw Parts a call tomorrow!!


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton- new Start/Access (PowerDubs)*

Confirmed-
The Kessy must be ordered via VIN. 
Suprising that the part we were given went through 2 dealers (one of which had ordered it for another cust by VIN)...and neither of them gave a 2nd thought to passing of what is essentially a useless part. 
(unless I had access to the 05 Phaeton it was matched to for about oh..a minute.. )








Now we wait...as at this point I have no idea how long it will take to get the correct part now..


----------



## RichardMeyer (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Phaeton- new Start/Access (PowerDubs)*



PowerDubs said:


> Now we wait...as at this point I have no idea how long it will take to get the correct part now..


I never heard how this was resolved, and I now that I'm facing a faulty Kessy replacement myself (2004 Phaeton v8, North American, 62k mi), I'd love to hear how it came out. Did it require any interaction with your local VW dealer upon installation?

Richard in Pennsylvania


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Like audi A8 parts, phaeton parts are always overnighted when ordered through a dealer. Yes, it's ordered by VIN and that is why you are having your problems. 

I've done kessy replacement in a few touaregs and a phaeton but it's all with the factory tool so the test plan blows through the adaptions by itself.


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

*udes kessy*

I can get a used kessy for a 2003 phaeton, Can somebody explain, how I can install it with VAGCOM, without the intervention of a vw dealer?
And how does it work with the pincode? what if I don't have a code from the used part?

thanks Jorg


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

LOL

Time for a Geko session or order a new unit by VIN from dealer.

No auto-scan No help!

Best,


----------



## StevenFT (Jan 26, 2012)

I'll take my lumps for resurrecting a thread started in 2009. Google brought it to my attention. 

I had a KESSY replaced on my 2005 Phaeton to repair open circuit faults on the access and start antennas. The saga can be found here: KESSY Antenna Issues 

Are there any programming parameters related to the antennas in the KESSY or other controllers? After replacing the KESSY module, I still received the same open circuit faults on two antennas. I have since replaced those antennas with new ones and have checked the wiring harness from the antennas to the connector at the KESSY. I'm still receiving the faults. 

My thought is that there is some software coding that the dealer didn't set correctly when they replaced the KESSY. A fellow in England on the Touareg forum shared a similar experience. He stated that the technician had to "recode the antennas one by one" in order to clear the faults. Can anyone with intimate knowledge of the KESSY system fill in more details? I'd like to be able to leave a trail of bread crumbs for the dealer to follow when I take the car back. 

Cheers, 
Steven


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Be advised you require an auto-scan to play here as well. 

Please post one. 

Thank you!


----------



## StevenFT (Jan 26, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Be advised you require an auto-scan to play here as well.
> 
> Please post one.
> 
> Thank you!


 Noted. 
This is the auto scan performed before KESSY replacement. 


Thursday,28,June,2012,16:55:47:64950 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 
Data version: 20120401 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton D1 
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E 
34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77 

VIN: WVWAF93D858000536 Mileage: 145260km/90260miles 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 4D0-907-560-BGH.lbl 
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 DD HW: 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0030 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: VWZ3Z0D7204580 
Coding: 0007873 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 6BDB3B07499ED11 

3 Faults Found: 
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 008 - - Intermittent 
16691 - Cylinder 7 
P0307 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent 
16686 - Cylinder 2 
P0302 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl 
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 G HW: GS1 9.0 4.1 
Component: AG6 09L 4,2L V8 1903 
Coding: 0001102 
Shop #: WSC 98765 666 30407 
VCID: 3B7BCB47797E811 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK 
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047 
Coding: 0008376 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 6BDB3B07499ED11 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl 
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 M HW: 5WK 470 26 
Component: Kessy 6400 
Coding: 0137452 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 2F63EF17BD066D1 

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX 

7 Faults Found: 
00179 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Drivers Side (R134) 
011 - Open Circuit 
00180 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Passenger Side (R135) 
011 - Open Circuit 
00181 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna (in Rear bumper) (R136) 
011 - Open Circuit 
00182 - Luggage Compartment Access/Start Authorization Antenna (R137) 
011 - Open Circuit 
00183 - Interior Access/Start Authorization Antenna 1 (R138) 
011 - Open Circuit 
00957 - Key 3 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded 
00165 - Switch for Transmission Position P/N 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 959 759 B 
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1520 
Coding: 0000003 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 356FDD7F5F5A571 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 07: Control Head  Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 035 008 Q 
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223 
Coding: 0500305 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 2851040B98E83A9 

1 Fault Found: 
00384 - Optical Databus 
004 - No Signal/Communication 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 907 040 H 
Component: Climatronic D1 2021 
Coding: 0000002 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 234B1327E1CED91 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049-V1.clb 
Part No: 3D0 937 049 G 
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001 
Coding: 0000002 
Shop #: WSC 02417 444 54760 
VCID: 2E5DF213BA0C649 

1 Fault Found: 
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E 
Component: 0G Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0934 
Coding: 0012359 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 254F0D3FEFFA271 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 953 549 E 
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000232 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 2F63EF17BD066D1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 920 981 H 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0414 
Coding: 0007221 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 2C59F81B8C10169 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl 
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: F0E1AC6BE0B8B29 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 28: HVAC, Rear Labels: 3D0-919-158.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 919 158 F 
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 2E5DF213BA0C649 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001 
Coding: 0000001 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: E6CDCA33D27C6C9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 907 553 B 
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101 
Coding: 0017700 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 264D0A3392FC2C9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 959 760 B 
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520 
Coding: 0000004 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 2D5FF51FB70A1F1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 919 887 F 
Component: NAVIGATION 0168 
Coding: 0400000 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 3773D7774556A51 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B 
Component: Dachmodul 0605 
Coding: 0000047 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 22451623FED4D09 

2 Faults Found: 
00222 - Connection to Rain Sensor 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
00220 - Connection to Sunroof 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001 
Coding: 0000001 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: E7D3C737D576751 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F 
Component: 1A HSG 0101 
Coding: 0000040 
Shop #: WSC 02417 444 54760 
VCID: 336BE367512E491 

Part No: 3D1 959 701 F 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 5616 

Part No: 3D1 959 702 F 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 5616 

Part No: 3D0 959 703 F 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 5616 

Part No: 3D0 959 704 F 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 5616 

Part No: 3D0 909 610 B 
Component: 3I HDSG 2320 

Part No: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: DFC3DFD70D263D1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3D0-907-273.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 907 273 G 
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0026 
Coding: 0410204 
Shop #: WSC 02417 444 92452 
VCID: 2A55FE0386E4089 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 66: Seat, Rear Labels: 3D0-959-860.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 959 860 B 
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1524 
Coding: 0000001 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 2E5DF213BA0C649 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: 3D1-955-119.lbl 
Part No: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: E6CDCA33D27C6C9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 915 181 C 
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 234B1327E1CED91 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 75: Telematics Labels: 3D0-035-617.lbl 
Part No SW: 3D0 035 617 A HW: 3D0 035 617 A 
Component: Telematik NAR1 0106 
Coding: 0061860 
Shop #: WSC 02136 444 53370 
VCID: 1E3D22D3CAACF49 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 919 283 C 
Component: 03 Einparkhilfe 0807 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 2A55FE0386E4089 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## StevenFT (Jan 26, 2012)

And here is the scan I did after work this afternoon. 

Note the difference in KESSY part numbers. 
Old: 3D0 909 135 M 
New: 3D0 909 137 G 

The old module was version 6400 and the new one is version 6850. 


Friday,22,March,2013,16:47:42:64950 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5 
Data version: 20121222 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX 

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## StevenFT (Jan 26, 2012)

Jack,
Thanks so much for the insights. As I don't have the security code, it looks like I'm headed back to the dealer. It's probably just as well...I know enough about VCDS and the VW controllers to be dangerous. I am curious, though, as to what VCDS would show in the "secure" areas of the KESSY (I have not verified that the code is required for the antenna adaptation...I'm just assuming).

This gives me something to take to the dealer to keep them from throwing parts at the car. I can't imagine that they wouldn't have done the adaptation on the antennas after they replaced the KESSY, however; I'm certain that they don't replace these things very often.

As for the transmission switch short to ground fault, I didn't do anything to resolve it as it was intermittent and hasn't appeared in subsequent scans.

Many thanks,
Steven


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------

